# Gobblers are getting ready



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saw these guys playing around with 16 hens in the back a couple of days ago.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the report Bob. Already starting to think about spring gobblers and mushrooms!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice birds!


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

They go hand in hand . Birds in the morning and shrooms in the afternoon.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

79 days 21 hours 57 mins 30 secs


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Wonder where the birds will be in the breeding cycle by the time season rolls around? If they are starting to warm up now, it could be a slow season.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow pretty early, isnt it?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Turkeys dont base their breeding periods on the weather , yes the warm weather will get them fired up . But not what makes them go looking for old henny . It is the increase in daylight, as the days getter longer the increased daylight triggers their pituitary gland to release hormones . Telling them to go out and find some tail .


----------



## longshot (Feb 14, 2012)

Been seeing them strutting around work the last few weeks in Adams county. I'm ready to get started.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I actually have a pic of a tom mounting a hen on the trail camera this last january down in south perry county?????

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

